# A little "Heads Up" on Mexican Gear



## TurnNburn1x (Jul 12, 2011)

I recently purchase some Test Prop. by Brovel and some Test E by NITRO Pro Bolic.  The prop seemed ok, but the "E" was severly underdosed.  I know for a fact that with Test C, I have good results @ 500-750mg e4-5 days.  This NITRO Test E didn't do shit @ 900-900+mg e4d.  Never again will I use that trash.  Omega may be ok but, I am completely weary of that Supplier period now.  I thought about asking for a refund and still might.  What do I have to loose.....right?


----------



## Ahrnold (Jul 12, 2011)

do it!


----------



## GMO (Jul 12, 2011)

TurnNburn1x said:


> I recently purchase some Test Prop. by Brovel and some Test E by NITRO Pro Bolic. The prop seemed ok, but the "E" was severly underdosed. I know for a fact that with Test C, I have good results @ 500-750mg e4-5 days. This NITRO Test E didn't do shit @ 900-900+mg e4d. Never again will I use that trash. Omega may be ok but, I am completely weary of that Supplier period now. I thought about asking for a refund and still might. What do I have to loose.....right?


 
Mexican gear sucks ass...JMHO


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 12, 2011)

GMO said:


> Mexican gear sucks ass...JMHO




LONG LONG ago it was OK, but now I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 12, 2011)

I got a bunk batch of primo on a trip down south a few years ago.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Jul 12, 2011)

Never will I take Mexican donkey piss lmao!!!! Even the people in Mexico will tell ya it's straight shyt and they even call it donkey piss wtf is that!!!!


----------



## TurnNburn1x (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the imput.  I thought it was just me.  I sent him an email letting him know exactly how I felt about his wanna be gear and requested a refund or something better...... just waiting for a response.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jul 13, 2011)

mexicans fucking suck bro. good for you for even fucking with them


----------



## Crank (Jul 13, 2011)

its hit or miss.


----------



## TurnNburn1x (Jul 14, 2011)

Check this out....... I sent the guy an email and the guy was so nice about it!  He is replacing the vials of NITRO E with Omega E......  He was very, very civil about the whole ordeal.  It was a respect builder for me.  If the Omega turns out to be ok, I will be back in the game again.  I guess you get what you pay for bacause the Omega is actually $10 more than the NITRO.


----------



## Ahrnold (Jul 14, 2011)

good deal!


----------



## endurance724 (Jul 14, 2011)

lol i would not use that shit even if i got it for free rofl.


----------



## TurnNburn1x (Jul 15, 2011)

TurnNburn1x said:


> Check this out....... I sent the guy an email and the guy was so nice about it! He is replacing the vials of NITRO E with Omega E...... He was very, very civil about the whole ordeal. It was a respect builder for me. If the Omega turns out to be ok, I will be back in the game again. I guess you get what you pay for bacause the Omega is actually $10 more than the NITRO.


 Just a note:  Myself and a friend of mine have used this guy for years now and no real problems until now.  I'm really not worried about it too much because he assured me he would make it right.  So far the guy hasn't lied about anything.  Everything in the past has all been good and I have placed some pretty big orders from them, so I feel sure that we are on the same page where loyalty and friendship is concerned.  I have to admit I was a little pissed in the beginning but if he makes this good I will be a walking billboard for his company.  He really deserves a chance.


----------



## TurnNburn1x (Jul 22, 2011)

TurnNburn1x said:


> I recently purchase some Test Prop. by Brovel and some Test E by NITRO Pro Bolic. The prop seemed ok, but the "E" was severly underdosed. I know for a fact that with Test C, I have good results @ 500-750mg e4-5 days. This NITRO Test E didn't do shit @ 900-900+mg e4d. Never again will I use that trash. Omega may be ok but, I am completely weary of that Supplier period now. I thought about asking for a refund and still might. What do I have to loose.....right?


 OK, I recieved my Omega Test E yesterday.  New holograms on box and vials.  I went to Omega's site and checked for authenticity by the numbers on the external and internal holograms and it came back as "AUTHENTIC".  Just to let you know the first time I checked it came back non-authentic because I was off one digit from being correct with the holograms.  The second time I got it right and an email came back as genuine authentic.  I've got a good feeling about this brand "Omega" as being the real deal but will post again with my results from use.


----------



## teepee (Jul 22, 2011)

A member on here just had bloodwork done after using Omega.

It's bunk. Sorry guys


----------



## TwisT (Jul 22, 2011)

teepee said:


> A member on here just had bloodwork done after using Omega.
> 
> It's bunk. Sorry guys



What? No one listened to me when I initially said its shit? Hmm


----------



## MDR (Jul 22, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> LONG LONG ago it was OK, but now I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole


 
I agree.  I remember 20+ years ago when the quality was high, but I don't have any recent experience.


----------



## TurnNburn1x (Jul 23, 2011)

To be completely fair, not only will I post on the results I see from useing Omega, I will also post on blood work results in about 3-4wks.  Time for my annual blood workup with VA anyway and I'll be sure to ask for my testosterone levels.  I have done this in the past, several years ago when I was curious to see if I qualified for hormone replacement therapy.  It was normal for my age but VA doesn't buy into replacement therapy anyway, but I did atleast get what I was looking for.  They will give you a result in nanograms though which I believe normal is supposed to be between 250 and 800.  We'll see.


----------

